# Bedroom system now completed and transitioned from a 3.1 to a 5.1 system.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are the latest pics of my bedroom system. I've replaced the dipoles with direct radiators, PSB Alpha Minis, replaced the Panny BluRay with a Oppo BDP-83, and replaced the Yamaha RX-V1500 with a Yamaha RX-V1075.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

You are better than me. I would have tried to put the fronts and surrounds in each corner of the room.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

BP1Fanatic said:


> You are better than me. I would have tried to put the fronts and surrounds in each corner of the room.
> 
> View attachment 174637


If I had your room I would have gone the same route as you. I'm forced to one side of the room because of the entry to the master bathroom so it made no sense for me to put the surrounds in the corner. They only thing I would do different from you is to use smaller speakers for surrounds and wall mounted them but that is the only difference.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

BP1Fanatic said:


> You are better than me. I would have tried to put the fronts and surrounds in each corner of the room.
> 
> View attachment 174638


Is that the center channel speaker located behind the TV..?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Brian Steele said:


> Is that the center channel speaker located behind the TV..?


No its not. It protudes past the display by 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Brian Steele said:


> Is that the center channel speaker located behind the TV..?


Yes. I have the center channel behind my office and mancave TV's.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

BP1Fanatic....Polite recommendation & this is a big one. Bring your center channels out from behind your TVs. I can’t recommend that enough.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

T-Dub said:


> BP1Fanatic....Polite recommendation & this is a big one. Bring your center channels out from behind your TVs. I can’t recommend that enough.


Agreed


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

They are not an issue with sound!


----------

